# Ladder or scaffold on wood floor Interior



## Jimithing616 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey all,

So, I’ve got an interior job, and among the myriad of things I’m doing in there, from cabinets to walls, I need to paint a sloping ceiling main room, think half a triangle.

The front of the room ceiling is about 9-10 feet and it goes up to 17 or so at the tallest of the slant. 

The floors are wood.

I’m very tall. 6 foot 4, so I don’t usually use scaffolding, don’t own any. However I do own lots of ladders, a 22’ extension ladder and a few different A frames and then one of those new hybrid ladders that “do it all” 

The floors are wood, well, laminate. They have a texture, hand scraped

The area is quite small where the ceiling gets to its full height as at the one end of the room (tallest end” there is a loft, so I don’t need a ladder I can stand on the loft floor. 

It’s just the other two walls that contain the peak and go from 10 foot to 17 foot.

If I do use my ladder, on this hand scraped wood, what should I do to ensure the ladder doesn’t move on me? I’ve never used an extension ladder on such uneven and slippery floors...

Also, there is a Sheetrock ledge halfway up the wall that stick out 2 foot or so for decorative items, like a shelf, tha all along one of the two peak walls, I figure this will make it difficult to even use scaffold as it won’t be able to go up close enough to the wall and I’d be leaning way out to cut in ceiling. not something I want to try.

So, in a nutshell. 

- what do you use when working alone on wood floors and an extension ladder to ensure the ladder feet don’t slip out from under you?

Thanks again for all the help y’all have given me over the last year plus since I struck out on my own, you are all a valuable tool that I couldn’t have done this without and I am glad that now I have some experience to be able to contribute more than I used to when I just lurked around sucking up all your knowledge!! Haha


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Put down Ramboard or some other such floor protection product and make sure it is well affixed to the floor (Gorilla tape works well). Just factor the cost of it (and time to put it down and take it up) into your bid.


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

RH said:


> Put down Ramboard or some other such floor protection product and make sure it is well affixed to the floor (Gorilla tape works well). Just factor the cost of it (and time to put it down and take it up) into your bid.


Good good, the thing standing between him and certain death is going to be taped to the ground? That holds?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Non-slip feet*



Jimithing616 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So, I’ve got an interior job, and among the myriad of things I’m doing in there, from cabinets to walls, I need to paint a sloping ceiling main room, think half a triangle.
> 
> ...


Jimi, have you looked into non-slip feet or covers for your extension ladders?

futtyos


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mackhomie said:


> Good good, the thing standing between him and certain death is going to be taped to the ground? That holds?


When you cover the whole area with it, as you should, and each section is taped to the floor (each side and end) and then taped to each other where they overlap, yes it will hold - used it and done it many times. But I would only do that if also using scaffolding or if I was worried about using something that, if dropped, would damage the floor. 

If I’m just working on extension ladders on wood floors, and don’t feel the need to protect the floor other than from paint, I use sections of the rubber waffle non - skid mats you put under throw rugs for my ladder legs to stand on. Then just put drops down in the area between the ladder and wall to protect from paint as usual. Keeps the ladders secure and protects the floor from getting scratched or dinged by them.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Shower pan liner works well under the ladder feet.

I save leftover pieces for that purpose. It's 40mil PVC.

EPDM roofing works, as well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I will also add I’ve seen guys use Ramboard without securing it down - not something I would care to do. And I did try gluing it down once but it was pretty difficult and messy to get up afterwards. Taping has worked much better.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I put a fiver full of water with a lid on it right up against the bottom rung on top of the drops. If you feel the need use two buckets one behind the other.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Someone here suggested carpet padding (with the rubbery side) and I use it on all wood/laminate floors now. It protects the floor without slipping and is cheap. Sometimes the carpet stores will give you odd chunks that you can just move around with your ladder. Probably not durable enough for scaffolding though.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I put my rubber feet directly on the floor, and move my drops around it. I almost had a very bad time with an extension leaned on a beam in the middle of a ceiling like that. The ladder slid just a little bit, and that ladder almost went under the beam. That would have been bad. 

DO you guys ever get super ladder paranoia after close calls like that too?

I wonder if theres a rubber footed wheel chock kind of thing that could be jammed under the first rung safely...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

If you're gonna use scaffolding, I'd throw some masonite down for protection.
And a big rubber bath mat or similar and some ramboard if your just gonna use ladders.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I put my rubber feet directly on the floor, and move my drops around it. I almost had a very bad time with an extension leaned on a beam in the middle of a ceiling like that. The ladder slid just a little bit, and that ladder almost went under the beam. That would have been bad.
> 
> DO you guys ever get super ladder paranoia after close calls like that too?
> 
> I wonder if theres a rubber footed wheel chock kind of thing that could be jammed under the first rung safely...


I slid down the wall in my bosses entry about 15 yrs ago, bailed onto the stairwell bucket and brush in hand. Scared the crap outta me. That's when I learned about rubber mats. And surprisingly didn't spill a drop!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Woodco said:


> I put my rubber feet directly on the floor, and move my drops around it. I almost had a very bad time with an extension leaned on a beam in the middle of a ceiling like that. The ladder slid just a little bit, and that ladder almost went under the beam. That would have been bad.
> 
> DO you guys ever get super ladder paranoia after close calls like that too?
> 
> I wonder if theres a rubber footed wheel chock kind of thing that could be jammed under the first rung safely...


Yes I have a tool that does that. Rubber footed and everything


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Ramboard, secured as usual, is the absolute best way. But, a good 4' wide floor paper will do the trick very well too. Just secure it with 1.5" blue tape, clean floor of dust first. A 4'×500' roll of floor paper is $24 at Miller Paint. 

There's two options, 3rd option is Butyl drop clothes. They grip pretty darn good, use tape to hold for insurance. I just bought 10 butyl drops on sale at Miller Paint, great prices.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

When I almost went down, it was on a butyl drop. Not taped down though.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Egg crate mattress pads cut into 1' x1' squares and put under ladder feet make great non-slip devices. They protect better than non-slip rug liners and are more non-slip than carpet padding.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Most importantly, make sure your ladder is at the right angle. 1 to 4 rule. 1 ft. out for every 4 ft. up. Scientifically it shouldn't slide if it's on the right angle anyhow. I climb up 20 ft ladders right on hardwood all the time with no problems. .I do like the the non slip matt idea though..


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Most importantly, make sure your ladder is at the right angle. 1 to 4 rule. 1 ft. out for every 4 ft. up. Scientifically it shouldn't slide if it's on the right angle anyhow. I climb up 20 ft ladders right on hardwood all the time with no problems. .I do like the the non slip matt idea though..


If you are referring to the laws of physics, this assumes no outside forces (such as the weight of and movement of the painter on the ladder) acting upon the ladder. Add an outside force and a slip is possible regardless of ladder angle. 

If you never had a ladder slip on a hardwood floor without providing any slip mitigation measures you are either very lucky or haven't been doing it long enough.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lightningboy65 said:


> If you are referring to the laws of physics, this assumes no outside forces (such as the weight of and movement of the painter on the ladder) acting upon the ladder. Add an outside force and a slip is possible regardless of ladder angle.
> 
> If you never had a ladder slip on a hardwood floor without providing any slip mitigation measures you are either very lucky or haven't been doing it long enough.


Been in the game for over 25 years with no ladder incidences. (Thank gawd)I've seen a lot of people have thier ladder on some really unsafe angles. I thought maybe pointing out the old 1/4 rule would be a good idea. 
If I'm up really high on a slimy deck or roof or something, I'll nail 2x4s down or tie off the ladder if possible. I don't usually have trouble on hardwood though as the rubber shoes are usually grippy enough..but I agree that extra prevention is a good idea.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Been in the game for over 25 years with no ladder incidences. (Thank gawd)I've seen a lot of people have thier ladder on some really unsafe angles. I thought maybe pointing out the old 1/4 rule would be a good idea.


Sounds like you've been lucky......and careful. The 1/4 rule is always a good idea (as is slip mitigation on hardwood). Stay safe, good luck, and good painting.


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

In all seriousness, I never work alone on ladders and have a buddy system requirement for all ladder and electrical work on all my jobs. 

Often use one tough drop cloth, they're made of surgical cloth and have a waterproof grippy layer underneath. 

If I need to protect a floor from drops I will bring in thin sheets of MDF but those will slide on the floor unless you duct tape them down I will also use Ram Board which is taped down


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Two thing that I have use is the anti-slip mats for under rugs. And I have a bunch of safety tarp that have the little dots on the one side. Like on gloves


----------



## New England painter (Apr 7, 2018)

Simply get someone that knows how to spot a ladder. If you can't figure that out, you shouldn't be painting at all, go back to the office!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

New England painter said:


> Simply get someone that knows how to spot a ladder. If you can't figure that out, you shouldn't be painting at all, go back to the office!


I could certainly figure that out, and I’ve been painting for some time now - but being a OMS I have to have procedures figured out that allow me to work independently _and_ be safe at the same time.


----------



## New England painter (Apr 7, 2018)

We don't have to be politically correct about this....its not completed unless you make it. Too many wanna bees think they're painters, because they painted their mothers kitchen.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

New England painter said:


> We don't have to be politically correct about this....its not completed unless you make it. Too many wanna bees think they're painters, because they painted their mothers kitchen.


uhhh... okay...

Guess I’m missing what is PC about any part of this thread. A guy not experienced with working on hardwood floors wants ideas on protecting them _and_ being safe. Helping out by sharing our experience with this type of thing is pretty much what PT is about. And although most here are professional painters (ie. we earn money by painting) it’s safe to say there are many levels of expertise represented. If we all had all the answers, there wouldn’t be much need for the forum in the first place.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

New England painter said:


> Simply get someone that knows how to spot a ladder. If you can't figure that out, you shouldn't be painting at all, go back to the office!




This is dangerous thinking in my opinion. It’s perfectly reasonable to have a ground person when doing ladder work of course, but “have some guy hold it” is never the answer to a sketchy ladder set up. 

No. Your ladder needs to be set up in a way that you’re as close to %100 certain as possible that it’s not going anywhere. Want somebody to stand at the bottom to make you feel better? Fine, go for it. That has 0 to do with setting up a ladder safely. 

If your relying on a person standing at the bottom of a ladder for safety, you probably should go back to the office before you get hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

RH said:


> Put down Ramboard or some other such floor protection product and make sure it is well affixed to the floor (Gorilla tape works well). Just factor the cost of it (and time to put it down and take it up) into your bid.


Obviously you haven't had any problems but do you worry about the gorilla tape pulling the finish off the laminate? I have read about blue tape pulling it off after a couple days. The gorilla tape has a lot more adhesion so even if you only left it on a short time it seems like it could cause a problem.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Toolseeker said:


> Obviously you haven't had any problems but do you worry about the gorilla tape pulling the finish off the laminate? I have read about blue tape pulling it off after a couple days. The gorilla tape has a lot more adhesion so even if you only left it on a short time it seems like it could cause a problem.


Guess that could be a possible issue with laminates. I use it with hardwood and tile floors without any issues. Ramboard makes their own tape so perhaps that would be safer for questionable surfaces.


----------



## New England painter (Apr 7, 2018)

Jmayspaint said:


> New England painter said:
> 
> 
> > Simply get someone that knows how to spot a ladder. If you can't figure that out, you shouldn't be painting at all, go back to the office!
> ...


Seriously if you have complications on how to use a ladder, you must be in the wrong business. To many wanna bees here! Professional painters don't ask rookie questions. So just step aside and let the pros handle it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

New England painter said:


> Seriously if you have complications on how to use a ladder, you must be in the wrong business. To many wanna bees here! Professional painters don't ask rookie questions. So just step aside and let the pros handle it.


Wow! Great bunch of first posts. Going by what you're saying it sort of comes across as the members here are the village idiots and you're the consummate pro. Wonderful.

Now here's where it get's interesting and real; You want to stir the pot, infer that someone isn't a professional or anything of that nature, I will personally ban your azz permanently off of this forum. Were I you, I wouldn't question my ability to do so, or take what I've just stated as not being serious. I would hope we have an understanding about this.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Wow! Great bunch of first posts. Going by what you're saying it sort of comes across as the members here are the village idiots and you're the consummate pro. Wonderful.
> 
> Now here's where it get's interesting and real; You want to stir the pot, infer that someone isn't a professional or anything of that nature, I will personally ban your azz permanently off of this forum. Were I you, I wouldn't question my ability to do so, or take what I've just stated as not being serious. I would hope we have an understanding about this.


What the hell is with this new kinder, gentler, PC Wolfie??? Oh how I miss the old one that would just tell it like it is instead of engaging in all this pussy footing (yes, I used the "P word") around. :devil3:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I know, I know.....totally out of my character. Really working on my softer side. Really hoping it shows. I'm trying. It ain't easy.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> Wow! Great bunch of first posts. Going by what you're saying it sort of comes across as the members here are the village idiots and you're the consummate pro. Wonderful.
> 
> Now here's where it get's interesting and real; You want to stir the pot, infer that someone isn't a professional or anything of that nature, I will personally ban your azz permanently off of this forum. Were I you, I wouldn't question my ability to do so, or take what I've just stated as not being serious. I would hope we have an understanding about this.


Ditto. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

New England painter said:


> Seriously if you have complications on how to use a ladder, you must be in the wrong business. To many wanna bees here! Professional painters don't ask rookie questions. So just step aside and let the pros handle it.


We were all rookies at one point. I wish there was something like PT when I started out - I would have been asking every stupid question under the sun. It could have saved me a lot of time and money. 

Most of my knowledge was learned the old fashioned way - doing it wrong the first time and learning from my mistakes. The only good thing about lessons learned in such a manner is they tend to stick with you.


----------



## New England painter (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolfgang said:


> New England painter said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously if you have complications on how to use a ladder, you must be in the wrong business. To many wanna bees here! Professional painters don't ask rookie questions. So just step aside and let the pros handle it.
> ...


Really!!! If you can't take the criticism then don't ask questions!!! And theirs nothing you can do about it, stop crying like a baby!!! Mommy!!!!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

New England painter said:


> Really!!! If you can't take the criticism then don't ask questions!!! And theirs nothing you can do about it, stop crying like a baby!!! Mommy!!!!!!


I’ll let Wolf have the honor.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

RH said:


> I’ll let Wolf have the honor.


Too late, I already grabbed it. :devil3:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Too late, I already grabbed it. :devil3:


Spoil sport. 


:wink:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

New England painter said:


> Really!!! If you can't take the criticism then don't ask questions!!! And theirs nothing you can do about it, stop crying like a baby!!! Mommy!!!!!!


Alrighty then....

Guessing we really didn't have an understanding on this.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Too late, I already grabbed it. :devil3:


What???? Guy takes a bathroom break and this is what happens???? Oh well.

Guess this really didn't work quite the way he envisioned did it? But thanks to all in taking care of this. I went ahead a pretended I had the honors and did it again. Whatever it takes. Getting slow in my old age. Softer too obviously. Somewhere there's a lesson to be learned in all of this. Once I figure it out, I'll let all of you know.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> What???? Guy takes a bathroom break and this is what happens???? Oh well.
> 
> Guess this really didn't work quite the way he envisioned did it? But thanks to all in taking care of this. I went ahead a pretended I had the honors and did it again. Whatever it takes. Getting slow in my old age. Softer too obviously. Somewhere there's a lesson to be learned in all of this. Once I figure it out, I'll let all of you know.
> 
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.


Dang it, I always miss the fun stuff.:/ see ya ne, have a nice staycation.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

